# Beretta Tomcat Trouble



## Stanthaman (Jan 22, 2017)

Need HELP! I went to clean my Tomcat after it had been stored for some time. Field strip has always been easy. This time I decided to remove the grips and give it a good cleaning. I avoided the safety plunger problem that is covered in the forum...but managed to knock off the left recoil bar from it's pivot. The recoil spring is so strong that I have been unable to get it back in place. The spring plunger already has shot across the room!! Luckily I found it... Next attempt will be made inside a plastic bag as covered here.
There must be a trick to getting the recoil bar back into place. Any gunsmiths out there that can help me get my pistol back together?


----------



## Stanthaman (Jan 22, 2017)

Got the pistol back together by compressing the recoil spring with a small hook tool. It was not easy!!
Beretta answered my request for help and asked me to ship the pistol back to them...


----------



## Admin (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey Stanthaman, 

Sorry to hear you were having problems getting the recoil spring back in place after it popped out from cleaning it. Thank you for posting this up as it may help other members who have the same issue. 

Glad to hear that the manufacturer is reliable to ensuring the issue is rectified. Let us know how that goes!

If you experience technical issues and/or have questions about the forum, please don't hesitate to reach out to us -- we're here to help.  

Cheers,
Natalie


----------

